# Cinnamon Bun Babka recipe TNT (pic)



## BettyR (Jul 25, 2007)

This recipe has been in my family for a very long time; it has been tweaked and added to by every person who passes it down to the next generation so it is a little different from the original recipe. 

My grandfather came to the US from France with his parents when he was a little boy; his father was French but his mom was German; this was her recipe. 

Every person who I have ever served this to has fallen in love with it; I hope you will enjoy it. 

Cinnamon Bun Babka

***Dough***
2 heaping tablespoons white sugar
1/3-cup honey 
1/2 stick butter  (chopped) 
1-teaspoon salt
1-1/4 cups scalded milk
2/3-cup cool water
2 large eggs beaten
5-1/2 cups all-purpose flour (If you can find bread flour you can use that and skip the gluten)
3 heaping tablespoons vital wheat gluten
2-1/2 teaspoons or 1 packet of yeast  

***Put the first 5 ingredients into the bread machine in the order listed. Stir with a rubber spatula until the butter is melted. ***(I have a very old bread machine that makes a two pound loaf, most bread machines will knead the dough very well regardless of size but you will need to remove the dough to a larger container to allow for a proper rise.)
***Add the rest of the ingredients in the order listed and select the dough cycle. When the machine first starts you will need to use the rubber spatula to help mix the flour and the liquid or it won't mix well. Just stir with the rubber spatula until all the flour is moistened.
***While you wait for the dough cycle to finish, make your filling and preheat the oven to 325°. Spray a sheet pan with spray-oil, cover with wax paper or parchment paper and spray again.

***Filling***
3/4 cup packed brown sugar
1/2-cup flour
1-tablespoon cinnamon
1/2-cup butter (I use real butter here-I've never tried margarine)
***Mix dry ingredients together, cut in butter. Place in refrigerator until needed.

***Once the dough has doubled in size, turn it out onto a floured surface. Coat with flour so it doesn't stick to your hands or the counter. Roll the dough into a large rectangle, 12x24 inches. Spread the filling evenly over the dough and roll up jelly roll style so that you end up with a 24-inch long roll. Pinch the edges to seal.
***Starting at one end and working your way down the dough a little at a time, twist the dough as though you were wringing out a dishtowel; the roll will get longer as you twist it. Do this gently as not to tear the dough but well enough that it is well twisted and almost doubled in length. 
***Then coil the dough around like a pinwheel creating a super large cinnamon roll, tucking the loose end of the dough under so it doesn't unravel. Brush dough very well with melted butter to prevent a skin from forming and let dough rest for 10 minutes, then bake at 325° for 45 minutes to 1 hour or until the Babka is golden brown. 
***Make a glaze out of powdered sugar, water and a little vanilla. Drizzle this over the Babka and let it cool.












Edited to correct spelling


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 27, 2007)

Yum!!  Thanks for sharing.  The pictures made my mouth water!!


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh yeah, there it is.  I wish I was good at baking, something Im just scratching the surface of.  This looks incredible.


----------



## llvllagical_llkook (Aug 9, 2007)

Absolutely amazing. I'm very good at baking, although I don't think my results are as good as yours.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Aug 9, 2007)

Thank you for a woderful recipe, I am going to make this for sunday brunch 
you have some very talented relation keep up the good work


----------



## flukx (Aug 10, 2007)

If you bake for an hour, doesnt it get a bit hard on the outside? I am wondering what would happen if you baked at a higher temperature (450*) for 15 minutes like you would for normal soft bread rolls. The pictures look fantastic but I get the feeling that, with my oven at least, the cinnamon bun would be undesirably hard on the outside.


----------



## BettyR (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you all for your kind words. 

Dave let me know how it comes out. 

Flukx – This is a very moist dough and there is a LOT of it; if you bake it at a high temp it will get over-browned on the outside well before the inside gets done. This needs to bake at a low heat for a long time or it will not cook all the way through.

The outside crust on a Babka is supposed to be firm and the inside is soft otherwise it would never be able to hold it’s shape under the weight of all that dough.  

I would suggest you get an oven thermometer and check to see how accurate your oven is, very few ovens heat to a true temperature; then you will be able to adjust the temperature to bake properly. My stove is less than 2 years old and I would never bake in it without an oven thermometer.

 Edited to add: The firm texture of the outside crust with the frosting on it along with the contrast of the soft-buttery inside is anything but undesirable; trust me you will like it just the way it is.


----------

